# Truck Bed cooling



## Merimac (Jan 17, 2006)

I posted this on a different board so sorry if overlaps.

I bought a new truck. The dumb thing I did was buy a black one. I figure the dogs are going to get pretty hot in the back in the summer. Has any one figured out how cool down a truck bed? 

I am thinking a solar panel and a bilge pump.

Any thoughts?

Thanks 

Ben


----------



## RES283 (Sep 1, 2008)

Could always us white Herculiner. Just roll it on the plastic bed liner. Wouldn't be pretty but would work.


----------



## dogwhistle (Oct 31, 2004)

i knew a guy in the southwest that had setters. he just put bags of ice in the dog boxes. it will melt but stay cold quite a while.

black trucks look nice when they are clean and waxed. which lasts about five minutes.


----------



## hehibrits (Mar 10, 2007)

Here is my set up in the big rig:
I have the read slider window in the truck and a front slider in the topper. I use one of those truck boots devises (a rectangular doghnut balloon) and open the sliders. We then pump the A/C or heat and get the back climate adjusted. We use crate cooling fans and ice blocks on top of the crates. Park in the shade when available, tint windows on topper as dark as possible. When it gets real warm my dad has a system to putting a dog down and keeping the others cool. I'll go out and run the hound in the heat and he will wait in the A/C with the other dogs. :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Induna (Apr 19, 2007)

Look for a used dog topper. The dogs will have their own area not affected by the black truck.


----------



## metro49 (Nov 24, 2006)

Don't laugh, but this might be just the thing you want. Draht's on the PDJ site has one of these and he loves it. It hooks up in seconds to just about any vehicle's air conditioning vents and pumps cold or hot air directly back to the dogs kennel. 

I'm sure this will only work if you have a topper of some kind. I'm not sure if this is the exact brand Drahts has, but check around. Good luck. 

http://www.dogsportgear.com/K9-Vehicle-Trailer-Accessories-Cool_k9.htm


----------



## Remnar (Jun 23, 2004)

Not sure if this will work for you or not. 

I run HRC tests with my dog and between hunt tests and training session I wanted to make sure he was cool during the times he was in the truck. I bought a topper with "Windoors" on the side and a slider. Basically the side windows of the topper open like the back of the topper. They also have slider windows to open when traveling down the road. When parked and with the slider, back, and both side doors open it's like sitting under a sun shade. I use a wire crate for more air flow along with a crate fan. Probably overkill, but I would rather have more air than not enough.

Below is a link to a picture of the "Windoor". Mine also have a slider. The picture doesn't

http://www.4are.com/img/product/features/windoors_1a.jpg

Here is a link to a nice 12 volt fan. I have seen them used by several people and they move allot of air. They sell 25 foot extensions so you can power it from the truck cab. You could also run an outlet into the bed of the truck and connect there.

http://www.amazon.com/Fan-tastic-Vent-Endless-Breeze-12V/dp/B0000AY2Z6


----------

